# Video-Datei umwandeln zum Hochladen



## Californiadream (21. April 2007)

HuHu,

ich hab mit viel Mühe und not mir mein erstes Video zusammengestellt.
Nun ist das aber eine .VSP Datei, wenn man diese aber hochläd im Internet kann sie nicht angezeigt werden deshalb.
Dabei möchte ich sie unbedingt den anderen zeigen =(


----------



## Another (21. April 2007)

Sorry, keine Ahnung, aber ich dachte .vsd Dateien haben eher was mit reinen grafiken/Bildern zu tun?


----------

